# kryptopyrrole testing



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

'When high levels of kryptopyrrole circulate in the body, it binds with Vitamin B6 and zinc causing them to be depleted faster and preventing their use in the brain and body. A high incidence of this is demonstrated in autism spectrum disorders, AD(H)D, bi-polar disorder, schizophrenia, alcoholism and down syndrome.'

My own test for this returned High-normal levels of urinary pyroles. Anybody else had this test?? they reccommend I take extra zinc and B6.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Source for the first paragraph?

I searched PubMed and couldn't find any research at all supporting this claim. In fact, the only research I could find with my (admittedly quick) search was some articles in orthomolecular journals, proponents of which believe that all illnesses can be cured with vitamin megadoses and dieting. Also, the cause of Down's is well-known (extra chromosome) and I've never heard of kryptopyrrole being implicated in any of those other disorders. I'm going to call nonsense on this one.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

If you take B6, take the active form (P-5-P). I tried taking high doses of both B6 and zinc, but I didn't notice an improvement. I rememeber reading about a man who cured himself with B6, zinc and manganese. Yes, manganese is also implicated in Pyrroluria.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

oh I just googled that and found it on http://www.greatplainslaboratory.com/home/eng/kryptopyrrole.asp

it's proply not a reliable source at all. I haven't really looked into it, it's just thats the only test my psych did for me a couple of years ago, had to send itinternationally to be tested . I've read some stuff about manganeese as one of the important trace elements.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Lachlan said:


> oh I just googled that and found it on http://www.greatplainslaboratory.com/home/eng/kryptopyrrole.asp
> 
> it's proply not a reliable source at all. I haven't really looked into it, it's just thats the only test my psych did for me a couple of years ago, had to send itinternationally to be tested . I've read some stuff about manganeese as one of the important trace elements.


Thanks for the link. Yeah, it's not reliable at all -- they promote anti-vaccination crankery and candida quacks. Interesting about kryptopyrrole, though, never heard that one before. Just another scam to watch out for I guess.


----------



## Joerpg (Oct 9, 2011)

Interesting post...My doctor got me to do a urinary kryptopyrolle test and mine was VERY high . He said I needed to take high dose of zinc picolinate, zinc sulfite, p5p and also mangenese. I feel very ill on high doses though.

Is my dr a quack or fraud? They sell supplements at the dr's office too so seems sketchy...

But if you look up Mauve factor is does exist in the journels.


----------



## Joerpg (Oct 9, 2011)

no one tried to treat or test for pyroluria? My dr seems to think he has had success in treating people with social anxiety with this...I am not sure if he is a quack


----------



## tryingnow (Jan 4, 2012)

hey, this seems to be rather intersting. I ve done a test 2 days ago, still waiting for my results. anyone got tested positiv already and had success with treatment?


----------

